
Car lobby opposes EU safety bid that 'would save 1,300 lives a year' - edward
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2018/dec/13/car-lobby-opposes-eu-safety-bid-that-would-save-1300-lives-a-year
======
pixl97
By the way most people drive, your average driver likely opposes this too

